# Retiring in Chiang Rai



## Mallika (May 2, 2015)

Hi friends ,
I need some guidance here. Both my husband and I are in our sixty's and we were considering retiring permanently in Chiang Rai. We have no income and not a lot of money but we are ready to do whatever we can to sustain ourselves. What do we have to look out for if we decide to move to Chiang Rai? Both of us are fluent in English and have our school certificates to prove it. 

Awaiting your advice ,
Sincerely,
Sonia Ashley.


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

Thats easy,you state that you have no income,the thai gov. requires 65000THB,per person to
retire in Thailand,about $2040.00US.
as for work,not mush of and outlook for you,the only job you might find is being an english teacher,if you can find a school that will hire you,but teachers don't make much money here in thailand.
also you will need a work permit to work in thailand which is very hard to get 
.hope is helps a little, Happy


----------

